# Jim Humble and the MMS cure.



## Astraveller (Mar 11, 2009)

This documentary may be of interest to some. It’s not entirely ‘off topic’. Jim Humble was an inventor who worked on several NASA projects, later became a gold miner in South America and in the process developed several new innovations in gold mining but his major contribution was to find a cure for Malaria and most of the major diseases that currently affect mankind. His discovery was so simple and so cheap that his main problem was that it would threaten the ‘big-phama’ and ‘the powers that be’.

This interview is one of the best I’ve seen of his work, by Project Camelot, who are currently producing many interviews that may be of interest to those who think that refining gold is a good idea in the current climate.

The Jim Humble MMS interview:-
http://projectcamelot.org/jim_humble.html

Project Camelot:-
http://projectcamelot.org/index.html

Linton.


----------



## pgmgal (Oct 16, 2009)

Astravller.. thanks for posting that, it is a great interview with Jim.

FYI, he also started Action Mining! 

And, just out, MMS2. The chemical of MM2 is calcium hypochlorite (from swimming pool stores) which supports the body's production of Hypochlorous acid . 

Read about it here: http://jimhumble.biz/biz-mms2intro-eng.htm

Here is a great intro on MMS1 (or is it going to be called MMS Classic?  ) which is sodium chlorite activated with citric acid to make chlorine dioxide.
http://phaelosopher.wordpress.com/2007/09/09/no-miracle-just-wonderful-chemistry/

One everyone in here might want to know about is that what Jim explains in the video about MMS, called *Understanding MMS* is that MMS can rid the bloodstream of heavy metals. I actually used MMS during the last month of my mercury detox and testing showed it worked just as good as the NCD zeolites (but the person working with me has found that NCD works the best overall). (I can't recommend strongly enough that anyone doing refining should be taking NCD or MMS... IMHO.)


----------



## eeTHr (Oct 16, 2009)

Astraveller; good post.

pgmgal; additional information appreciated.


Thank you both very much.


----------



## turtlesteve (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm calling BS on this one, sorry. If even a fraction of the claims about this were true, there would be scientific literature or debate on the topic. Preying on sick people with scams like this is unconscionable (personally, I think more highly of Nigerian email scammers).

-Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2011)

turtlesteve said:


> I'm calling BS on this one, sorry. If even a fraction of the claims about this were true, there would be scientific literature or debate on the topic. Preying on sick people with scams like this is unconscionable (personally, I think more highly of Nigerian email scammers).
> 
> -Steve


_*Even though this is an old thread,now that it has been rejuvenated it needs to have some light shed on it.*_
Normally I would not be so quick to join this bandwagon without some sort of proof,or reasonable doubt that it was a scam,so I did what I do best,snooping.
Some of the info I found was very disheartening,but I will allow other members to draw their own conclusions....... If you do a search for *Jim Humble MMS scam * there are 400,000 results on google alone.That alone should be more than enough to stop this thread in its tracks,or hopefully get it deleted all together.
One more thing.....In one specific transcript that I found,Jim Humble suggests that this drug can cure "cancer, malaria, TB, HIV".
Personally,I'd rather buy Harolds bridge.


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 3, 2011)

monica99 said:


> I have been searching about MMS for quite a while now because I heard that MMS cure cancers. Are this true? Jim Humble explains that MMS kills pathogens in the body which are poisons to the body.





mic said:


> In one specific transcript that I found,Jim Humble suggests that this drug can cure "cancer, malaria, TB, HIV".
> Personally,I'd rather buy Harolds bridge.



Cancer (which ever type) isn't even a pathogen. Therefore MMS is already looking bad only one paragraph in on the article monica99 gave us :|


----------



## eeTHr (Mar 11, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Cancer (which ever type) isn't even a pathogen.



I don't know about the validity of the subject of the original post, but I've read many recent reports that cancer is, in fact, _caused_ by pathogen(s).

I don't do cancer research myself, so I can't say for sure.

I do know that the medical and pharmeceutical _industries_ (they seem to be one and the same) will fight against any remedy which they don't own a patent on. Also, the word "cure" seems to be a profanity to them, for monetary reasons.

I just calls 'em like I sees 'em.

8)


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 16, 2011)

cancer is a mutation of cells. Your cells are constantly multiplying and dividing. But at somepoint, your body does something wrong and doesnt copy a piece of DNA right. So instead of making another skin cell,it makes something else. This is where cancer comes from. Many things can cause your body to make this mistake. Radiation is an obvious one. The radiation can enter your body and knock a piece of your DNA out of place. When your body attempts to replace it, it copies the damagaed string. 

As far as technology that is to good to be true, just ask yourself this. If it is simple and easy to make, it would probably have already been done. If it hasnt, then there is usually a reason why. You cant run a car on water, cancer isnt some easily cured disease that the .gov created. Aids wasnt created to created to kill off the blacks or gays. JFK was shot by a lone gunman (reasons why are still subject to conspericy theories though)

ETA: this is my basic understanding of cancer after 1 sememster of biology a few years ago.


----------



## eeTHr (Mar 16, 2011)

sanders---

I have no intention of spoiling your nice, tidy, view of the World.

If you research further, you might be surprised, though.

8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 16, 2011)

There is research and research. We cant say that google will lead us to truth. Sometimes it does sometimes not. Many newbies or us did a lot of research and we found this forum. Many millions did the same research and end up with another forums, sites, alchemy and witchcraft sites. They did their research and ended up hopelessly confused but ready to take fierce fight to defend their beliefs. 
There is no cure for cancer out there. "The cure of cancer" is grossly misleading term. There are some medicines, drugs, remedies and procedures which may, or may not help in certain types and stages of this disease. It also depend on state or shape of person undergoing these treatments.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 16, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> There is no cure for cancer out there. "The cure of cancer" is grossly misleading term. There are some medicines, drugs, remedies and procedures which may, or may not help in certain types and stages of this disease. It also depend on state or shape of person undergoing these treatments.



I think a lot of people approach the treatment from the wrong perspective. Though modern medical technology serves it part in the diagnosis and treatment from a scientific point of view, their is another aspect to the healing and treatment process that i found was even more profound than the medical treatment itself. For me i truly believe that my mental attitude and my will just not to believe that i wasn't going to beat it was more of the trump card than all the medical treatment they gave me. Don't get me wrong I’m not some new age nut who doesn't believe in doctors, but i do believe in the power of positive thinking.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes. That is why I said state and shape of person. We are capable of miracles. I just don't believe or don't like if somebody says that "This is it"


----------



## Palladium (Mar 17, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> I just don't believe or don't like if somebody says that "This is it"



I agree. Long before the battle starts on the medical front the battle is already under way in your mind. I don't remember much about the day i found out i had cancer except hearing those words come out the doctors mouth. Everything after that was insignificant. I think that most people who are going to lose the battle start to do so at this point. Once they find themselves in that flat spin headed for the runway they don't know how to pull out of it. I did the same thing at first. The emotions are overwhelming to say the least. The important thing is to regroup and pull out that dive. Some people can't do it. Having gone through the trials of life that I did i believe gave me the hatred and desire to stick around just to piss some people off. ( Yeah, it was motivation ) Had i lead a more sheltered or easier life i don't believe i would have had what it takes to make it through to the other side. It took something away from me to fight that battle. Even today after a couple of years have passed i'm still not me, at least not the me i used to be. It's a fight is all i can say.


----------



## Oz (Mar 17, 2011)

What drug has been tested more than any other in the world being used in clinical side by side trials? It is the placebo “sugar pill”. When testing a new drug they typically have 2 side by side groups with one group taking the new drug and the other (called the control group) the placebo. 

Now why you may ask do they need a control group taking sugar pills? Modern medicine some time ago recognized that a percentage of people with the same illness would respond to treatment even after it was later found that the treatment/medicine was ineffective. Just the action of “thinking” they were getting medicine that would cure them, freed the mind to heal the body through positive thought. Since not all illnesses respond the same way they started having control groups taking a placebo in side by side clinical trials to determine the percentage that were cured by just “thinking” they were being treated. In this way they could determine if a new medicine was truly effective, or if it was just the “placebo effect”.

Seems to me that no matter what modern medicine may believe as to the power of the mind, their own testing procedures have had to take it into account.

There is no qustion about it in my mind.


----------



## dtectr (Mar 17, 2011)

I know we don't discuss "Religion" here, but that MMS thing requires more faith in the "unseen" than does religious thought.
The power of a calm & positive spirit in the face of "incurable" cancers is supported by volumes of anecdotal evidence. Many oncologists agree that, along with proper medical care, it is, in many cases, the majority of the battle.

That being said, I will quote a proverb found in an ancient text & shut up.

"A calm heart is the life of the fleshly organism." - Proverbs 14:30 _NWT_
"A calm attitude lengthens a man's life." - Proverbs 14:30, _Living Bible_


----------



## Lou (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that less stress is better and I agree with Oz that the placebo effect is in fact real. 


As far as cancer goes, I think about my time in the laboratory and all of the nasty, vile things I've worked with while pursuing my education. Liking cigars certainly does not help. It's not if for me but when.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 17, 2011)

Lou said:


> Liking cigars certainly does not help.


I never smoked cigarettes, but I smoked a pipe for years. A bleeding ulcer was incentive enough to quit. To this day I still love the smell of a pipe or cigar, and I still detest cigarette smoke. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2011)

A couple of things I wanted to add here.....first it was brought to my attention that I haven't been on as much lately as I normally am.I have in fact been on frequently,however I need to take a "break" from responding.A long time ago,one of the moderators and I figured out that I need a break from the forum periodically so I don't say something that........well lets just say I needed a break.After reading some of the newest posts,I am in NO way ready to come back full throttle, :idea: I'll just let barren take care of everything...lol.
I am writing now because I wanted to comment on the placebo that Oz spoke of.It has been proven countless times,that some ill patients are capable of "healing" themselves after having undergone hypnosis.The explanation that was given was,if the brain is tricked into thinking that you are better,or getting better,than that is what will happen.....within reason of course.I personally don't believe in hypnosis,but that is just my opinion and doesn't mean that it is not real.I do however believe in placebos.
ADDED: I also smoked between 13y/o & 19 y/o,however my wife has a disorder,and second hand smoke causes her lungs to fill with fluid.Take your new wife to the hospital one time to have her lungs pumped so she can breath,and I promise you will quit smoking instantly.In my 19 year marriage(so far) I may have smoked a total of 10 cigarettes.Those of you that know,or have seen my wife,know why I'll never smoke one around her.


----------



## rasanders22 (Mar 18, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Liking cigars certainly does not help.
> ...



Ive smoked a few cigarettes when i was 19-20 only trying to look cool for some women who also smoked. I think the worst thing I did for my health was crawl inside a condemed industrial AC/swamp cooler unit that a week later was sealed off and had "danger asbestos" signs on it.


----------



## joem (Mar 19, 2011)

> I also smoked between 13y/o & 19 y/o,however my wife has a disorder,and second hand smoke causes her lungs to fill with fluid.Take your new wife to the hospital one time to have her lungs pumped so she can breath,and I promise you will quit smoking instantly.In my 19 year marriage(so far) I may have smoked a total of 10 cigarettes.Those of you that know,or have seen my wife,know why I'll never smoke one around her.



My wife actually goes into anaphylaxis when she is around smoke. She has to hold her breath when going past smokers outside the mall.


----------

